# looking for wild rice beds



## Akikwe (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
I am involved in a project identifying wild rice beds in Michigan, both historic sites and present day sites. The purpose of this project is to inform wild rice restoration and conservation. If anyone has any wild rice information to share please contact me via email.

Thanks!
Barb Barton 
[email protected]


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

You want to talk to dr. Scott heron at ferris state university he is in the bio dept I took a few classes with him and I believe he did his grad work on wild rice......last I knew he was also pretty involved in trying to restore rice in houghton lake...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Akikwe (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for you input. I do know Scott and have been working with him for several years as part of the Native Wild Rice Coalition.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The restoration in Houghton Lake seems to be getting a foothold and of course the deadstream,/reedsburgh. Seen some beds in the lake lasy year.........first in many years.

I hope the milfoil guys dont nuke them.


----------

